# Why won't my door shut all the way?!



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

Long and short whenever it rains my drives side door will only partly shut...unless I drop kick it shut. When it has not rained out/is not raining out it will shut no problem. I am lost for an explination. The passenger side door will do it once in a while but far and few between. Thanks guys!


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What car? A Jetta?


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (CRacer21)*

My bad, it's a 2001 a6 avant waggy


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you checked for collision damage? If the door's out of alignment from a prior wreck it may not shut w/o a fight.


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*

She was never in a wreck, one day after owning it for a few months the door decided it was not going to play nice anymore. I am going to check the striker and alignment of the door tonight. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

spray the door latch with wd40.


----------

